# Je peux faire erreur



## salah94

Bonjour,

J'ai une question sur le sens d'une expression : *Je peux faire erreur.*

Quel est le sens réel de cette phrase,est ce qu'elle veut dire:

1-il est possible que j'aie tort / peut-être, je n'ai pas raison.
2- je suis capable de faire  erreur/ j'ai la capacité de faire erreur.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est la première solution : il est possible que je fasse erreur.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui. _Il se peut que je fasse erreur._
Même chose pour_ je peux me tromper, _nettement plus fréquent.


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> Même chose pour_ je peux me tromper, _nettement plus fréquent.


Effectivement. 
"_Il se peut que je fasse erreur." _appartient au registre soutenu.


----------



## salah94

Mais svp si par exemple dans le contexte suivant :

Un ami veut tromper quelqu'un il m'a demander de faire semblent que j'ai fais erreur en disant*:" tu peux faire erreur dans ce cas pour lui tromper ??" *

Et moi j'ai répondu :*"oui, je peux faire erreur"*

Alors là normalement le sens va changer, et le 2 ème sens sera valable et non pas le premier n'est ce pas ??


----------



## Bezoard

Théoriquement,  on pourrait le dire, mais en fait pour éviter toute confusion, on dira plus probablement "oui, je suis capable de me tromper/faire erreur", ou même plutôt "oui, je peux faire semblant de me tromper/faire erreur".


----------



## JClaudeK

salah94 said:


> Un ami veut tromper quelqu'un il m'a demander de faire semblent que j'ai fais erreur


Tout dépend de quel genre d'erreur il s'agit.
Mais éventuellement, on pourrait dire "oui, je suis capable/ je peux faire semblant de me tromper/de faire *une* erreur/ une faute (selon contexte) ." - "faire erreur" tout seul ne convient pas ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> je peux faire semblant de me tromper


 Autre solution : _Je peux faire *exprès* de me tromper_.

Sinon, je suis d'accord avec la remarque de JCK : dans ce sens-là, il faut dire _faire *une* erreur_.



salah94 said:


> 2- je suis capable de faire erreur/ j'ai la capacité de faire erreur.


En fait, dans ce cas on emploierait le pluriel avec l'article indéfini :

_Je peux faire *des* erreurs_.


----------



## salah94

*1-*je ne comprends pas toujours pourquoi *"je peux faire erreur"* dans le 2ème sens est à déconseillé ou c'est incorrecte pourtant avec d'autres exemples il n'y a pas de problème, par exemple l'expression:
*
"je peux m'absenter"*
-ça peut signifier,je peux être absent === il y a un doute.
-ça peut signifier,je suis capable de m'absenter== c'est bon je peux m'absenter sans aucun problème parce que j'ai une justification.

*2-*je n'ai pas compris le point d'ajouter l'article et que "faire erreur" tout seul est incorrect, s'il vous plait, avez vous une explication plus détaillée ??

et merci infiniment


----------



## JClaudeK

salah94 said:


> je n'ai pas compris le point d'ajouter l'article et que "faire erreur" tout seul est incorrect


"faire erreur" est une expression figée qui ne s'emploie que dans certaines situations. Par exemple: 
_Allô ! Bonjour, je suis bien chez madame Martin ?
—Non, monsieur, vous *faites erreur*...
_
Dans ton exemple, il faudrait dire _
je peux faire semblant de me tromper/de faire *une* erreur_


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, c'est ce qu'il faut retenir, même si la réalité est parfois plus complexe :
- Il m'arrivait aussi de faire erreur, ou de faire _semblant de faire erreur_ afin de ne pas m'arroger le jugement qui n'appartient qu'à Dieu


----------



## salah94

désolé pour le dérangement, mais je ne suis pas convaincu et je ne vois pas où est le problème, parce que le verbe *"pouvoir" *dans ce cas là peut avoir 2 sens et regarder les exemples,*c'est au contexte de préciser quel sens s'agit-il*, pourquoi les autres exemples,il n'y a pas de problèmes et les structures sont correctes mais quand il s'agit de l'expression *"faire erreur"* vous l'avez jugé comme incorrecte :
[...]
je peux *faire erreur=*=*possibilité*== il se peut que je *fasse erreur* / peut être j'ai tort.
je peux *faire erreur*==*capacité=*= si tu ne cesses pas de m'insulter,je suis capable de* faire erreur *et de me tromper et je n'ai pas peur.

-mais il y a parmi vous qui sont contres cette utilisation et il disent que c'est faux 

désolé encore une fois pour le dérangement.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a d'une part le sens des mots pris individuellement et d'autre part l'usage établi. Or dans l'usage courant, _pouvoir faire erreur_ est une expression figée signifiant en principe toujours _avoir peut-être tort_ et jamais _être capable d'avoir tort_. Ce n'est donc pas faux à proprement parler d'utiliser cette expression dans le second sens, mais c'est inhabituel et donc non idiomatique. Il vaut donc mieux éviter de l'employer dans ce sens-là si vous voulez être compris, ce qui est l'essentiel de toute communication.


----------



## k@t

Ce qui coince ici, ce n’est pas tant l’aspect figé de la locution que son sens.
*pouvoir* dans le sens d’*avoir la capacité de / être capable de* implique la volonté.
Par définition, *se tromper* est involontaire. D’où la quasi obligation de rajouter des choses comme *faire exprès de / faire semblant de* si l’on souhaite signifier que l'on se trompe volontairement.

_Je peux me tromper. 
Je peux *faire exprès / faire semblant* de me tromper. _

Dans l’exemple que tu as donné post 9, ces deux sens de *pouvoir* sont en effet possibles sans difficulté, puisque si (en principe) on ne se trompe pas volontairement, il n’y aucune impossibilité à s’absenter volontairement.


 Attention, *être capable de* peut aussi dénoter non la volonté, mais la possibilité :
Exemple pris sur le Net.


> Là, avec les deux voies de circulation, je _*suis capable de me tromper*_ et je pense que je ne serai pas la seule. »


Ne signifie pas *je peux faire exprès de me tromper*, mais *il se pourrait bien que je me trompe* (sans que ce soit volontaire de ma part).


----------



## Bezoard

Et quid de _je peux faire semblant de faire erreur/je peux faire semblant de faire une erreur ?_


----------



## k@t

k@t said:


> Ce qui coince ici, ce n’est pas tant l’aspect figé de la locution que son sens.


C’est d’ailleurs pour cette raison – accent mis sur le sémantisme et non la syntaxe - que dans mes exemples j’ai retenu *se tromper* plutôt que *faire erreur / faire une erreur*.


----------



## salah94

C'est bon maintenant, normalement j'ai bien compris et j'ai retenu que ce qui nous empêche de utiliser l’expression *"je peux faire erreur"* dans le deuxième sens c'est bien la définition de_ *"faire erreur"*_ et *"se tromper"* qui sont de leurs natures involontaires, parce que avec d'autres exemples comme celui du poste 9 , vous êtes d'accord qu'il n'y a pas de problème à l'utiliser.

je vous remercie,tous.


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> Dans l’exemple que tu as donné post 9, ces deux sens de *pouvoir* sont en effet possibles sans difficulté



Pour moi, dans l'exemple donné, le 2ème sens de "pouvoir" n'est pas "_avoir la capacité de / être capable de_" mais *"avoir le droit de "*!


salah94 said:


> *"je peux m'absenter"*
> -ça peut signifier, je peux être absent === il y a un doute > c'est une possibilité:_ "il se peut que je m'absenterai mais ce n'est pas encore sûr"_
> -ça peut signifier,je suis capable j'ai le droit/ l'autorisation de m'absenter== c'est bon je peux m'absenter sans aucun problème *parce que j'ai* *une justification*. > c'est un droit: _"Je peux m'absenter, personne ne pourra me blâmer."_


Donc,
_"je peux m'absenter" _n'est pas un bon exemple pour faire un parallèle avec les 2 sens de  _ "je peux me tromper/ faire (une erreur)"._


----------



## k@t

Ben oui, c’est une 3e acception de ce verbe, après c’est le sémantisme des verbes et le contexte qui aidera à choisir le sens qui convient.
Sur ce point, j’ai donné les principes, mais ne suis pas entrée dans les détails, parce qu’il m'a semblé que ça ne relèvait pas de ce fil. 

Mais bon, puisque c’est évoqué :

_Même pas cap’ de te tromper ! 
Même pas cap’ de faire semblant / exprès de te tromper ! 

Même pas cap’ de t’absenter ! _
(Pas la peine de rajouter _faire semblant / exprès_ pour que ce soit acceptable.)


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> parce qu’il m'a semblé que ça ne relevait pas de ce fil.



A partir de cette question


salah94 said:


> je ne comprends pas toujours pourquoi *"je peux faire erreur"* dans le 2ème sens est à déconseillé ou c'est incorrecte


on est en plein dans le sujet du fil, me semble-t-il.


----------



## salah94

k@t said:


> Ce qui coince ici, ce n’est pas tant l’aspect figé de la locution que son sens.
> *pouvoir* dans le sens d’*avoir la capacité de / être capable de* implique la volonté.
> Par définition, *se tromper* est involontaire. D’où la quasi obligation de rajouter des choses comme *faire exprès de / faire semblant de* si l’on souhaite signifier que l'on se trompe volontairement.
> 
> _Je peux me tromper.
> Je peux *faire exprès / faire semblant* de me tromper. _
> 
> Dans l’exemple que tu as donné post 9, ces deux sens de *pouvoir* sont en effet possibles sans difficulté, puisque si (en principe) on ne se trompe pas volontairement, il n’y aucune impossibilité à s’absenter volontairement.
> 
> 
> Attention, *être capable de* peut aussi dénoter non la volonté, mais la possibilité :
> Exemple pris sur le Net.
> 
> Ne signifie pas *je peux faire exprès de me tromper*, mais *il se pourrait bien que je me trompe* (sans que ce soit volontaire de ma part).



Bonsoir, 

Désole pour revenir encore une fois à ce sujet mais pour la dernière fois, j'ai deux questions ici:

*1-*vous avez dit que pour monter qu'on se tromper volontairement il faut ajouter un indice..est-ce que le verbe *"essayer"* peut jouer ce rôle par exemple:

-Je vais *essayer de me tromper* dans les calcules.

-J'ai passé ma vie entière à *essayer de me tromper.*


*2-*le verbe *"vouloir"* implique aussi la volonté mais en cherchant j'ai trouvé ces exemple pourtant *"se tromper"* est involontaire :

 “J’exige moins de moi-même… j’exige moins des autres. Je *veux me tromper*, sans peur, sans remords".

"Je ne veux pas être parfait, je *veux me tromper*."


je vous remercie.


----------



## Andrash

Bonjour, 

Peut-on dire également : je peux faire faux ? 
Histoire de faire erreur... 

Cordialement


----------



## k@t

Bonsoir, bonjour, 


salah94 said:


> *1-*vous avez dit que pour monter qu'on se tromper volontairement il faut ajouter un indice..est-ce que le verbe *"essayer"* peut jouer ce rôle par exemple:


Disons qu'autant ne pas se tromper n’est pas toujours facile, et qu’il est donc logique de dire des choses comme :

_Je vais essayer de ne pas me tromper.
J’ai passé ma vie entière à essayer de ne pas me tromper._

Autant se tromper volontairement est a priori plutôt facile : il suffit de faire n’importe quoi, du coup, il parait donc un peu étrange de dire des choses comme :

_Je vais essayer de me tromper.
J’ai passé ma vie entière à essayer de me tromper._



salah94 said:


> *2-*le verbe *"vouloir"* implique aussi la volonté mais en cherchant j'ai trouvé ces exemple pourtant *"se tromper"* est involontaire :


Dans ces phrases-là, les locuteurs se revendiquent comme des êtres faillibles et dès lors, non seulement acceptent de se tromper, mais même désirent que ça leur arrive (ça prouve ainsi leur faillibilité ; par ailleurs cette attitude est censée les rendre plus tolérants à l'égard de leurs erreurs et de celles des autres).
Mais c’est l’expression d’un souhait général, dans l’absolu, ça ne s’applique pas à une situation particulière, concrète, autrement dit, ça ne signifie pas :
_
Tiens, voilà qu’à présent j’ai un exercice de math à faire, je veux (et je vais) me tromper._



Andrash said:


> Peut-on dire également : je peux faire faux ?


Ta question porte sur *faire faux*, ou sur *pouvoir faire faux* ?

*faire faux* = pas impossible, mais un peu limite (en revanche *avoir faux* est parfaitement correct et fréquent).
Quant à _*pouvoir *_+ faire faux / erreur / se tromper, je te renvoie aux réponses précédentes.


----------

